

JQuery.com compromised to serve malware - bitwalker
http://www.riskiq.com/resources/blog/jquerycom-malware-attack-puts-privileged-enterprise-it-accounts-risk

======
bitwalker
No word on how the site was compromised yet, but jQuery's administrators are
already working on addressing the issue.

Also sounds like jQuery itself was not modified in any way, only the malware
dropper itself being inserted in jQuery.com's markup. Not sure what the impact
will be, or what browsers and the like are affected - hopefully the impact is
relatively limited.

